# Tia Dalma



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Rikki, that is going to be a fab costume, that corset is gorgeous!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

What a great eye you have, Rikki...all your costume ideas are always spot on.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys! Hooch, that means a lot to me!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

oooh now I love this costume awesome.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Once again you have put together a fabulous creative outfit!!! I love it!!*


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Great costume Rikki! I usually don't pop over to the costumes section but clearly I've been missing out and some awesome costume ideas. I will definitely be looking out for your posts in the future !


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

think you're going to look really great in that!!!


----------

